# Need something to occupy puppy's mind



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

So we just got a white GSD puppy and he's 8 weeks old. We love him and he's very smart, but we're still learning how to deal with having a puppy around. I work nights and my husband works days, so Zephyr (the puppy) is hardly ever alone.

He sleeps in his kennel at night and is in there for a few hours a day while I'm at work and my husband isn't home yet. I give him a filled kong during the day when he's in his kennel.

What else can I give him to occupy his mind? I feel like he's BORED, whether or not he's in his kennel. When he's not in his kennel, he'll play for a while and take puppy naps, but then he'll just... wander. And I feel bad for him. I don't know what else to give him or do with him.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Please keep in mind that we've only had him a week and he is not fully vaccinated yet (as you probably guessed).

Thanks!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

What a little cutie! Love those puppy eyes!!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

_Awww your pup is sooooo cute, what a sweet little face...:wub:_
_Buy him a treat ball that you fill with his favourite treats or a bit of kibble if the hole in the ball is big enough, then he will learn to have to roll it around on the floor to get the treats to come out of the hole..._

_Or start teaching him some basic tricks whenever you have a few minuets to spare. He will learn very quickly...! The first day when we got Nero, we bought him home gave him a little food, then he had a nap. Then in the evening he was wide awake and playful, we taught him to shake hands in about 30 minuets...!_


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Filled kongs, treat-dispenser toys, puppy nylabones, any safe toy is good to put in his crate. Some people don't like to give toys in the crate for fear of choking, but as long as the toy is big enough not to swallow he should be fine. Don't worry too much about him being "bored" at this age. Young puppies sleep a lot... eat, poop, pee, play, sleep... as long as you're giving him plenty of quality time each day and he's getting time to scamper around outdoors, don't feel bad about him spending some quiet time in his crate. 

If he's just "wandering", exploring his environment, that's perfectly ok, as long as he does it under supervision so he can't get into anything he shouldn't.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I freeze peanut butter in the Kong- it lasts longer. The treat cubes are good too. There's nothing wrong with him learning how to lay quietly for a while either!


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

My pup is 4 months old (Rocky) Our obedience trainer suggested filled kong with soaked puppy kibble and then freeze, lasts longer. He actually will go to his crate to try to get in. It becomes their "quiet zone"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would use his meals in a way that he needs to work his mind by searching/tracking. If he uses his nose at all(or even if he doesn't) lay his kibble in a track, or toss it out in the yard for him to search. It works the mind in a big way!
Tugging is also a mental stimulating game, let the pup win, but end the game when you want to. 
Flirt poles are another suggestion...fun times with those~have the video camera ready!


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I would use his meals in a way that he needs to work his mind by searching/tracking. If he uses his nose at all(or even if he doesn't) lay his kibble in a track, or toss it out in the yard for him to search. It works the mind in a big way!
> Tugging is also a mental stimulating game, let the pup win, but end the game when you want to.
> Flirt poles are another suggestion...fun times with those~have the video camera ready!


Dumb question: What is a flirt pole?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

google flirtpole 
lots of video's and links.
Mainly pitbulls in the clips, but the idea is great for all breeds.


----------



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------

